# Gotta love Dodge



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Dodge Rule !!!


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

*Dodge Trucks Rule*

Only in Michigan


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

*Gotta Love a Dodge*

Not a Cummins, But she works


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

I sure love my 91, and I REALLY LOVE the Cummins in it.


----------



## dillyolboy (Dec 24, 2002)

*That is the attitude I like!!*

Jon I am so glad to see someone else in west michigan that still believes in Dodge trucks. Your red truck is still looking real nice. I saw that you had a Super Duty with the 6 liter diesel and I wondered what the deal was. "Not a cummins but she works" Heck yeah she works and is more productive than any super duty or any other truck out there. Carl Mast has that 00 white F350 which he set up for something north of $40 G and now he plows his driveway route with his 88 W100 cause it takes him an hour less! I attached a picture of truck 84 from Mast way back probably when you were still around. Now a friend of mine owns it and it still runs like a top. The picture doesn't do the truck justice cause there is only a quarter inch of snow on the ground (no time to screw around when it really snows).


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

dillyolboy, how POd was your photographer after that pass?


----------



## dillyolboy (Dec 24, 2002)

Wellll..... Pelican sorry to inform you I took the picture. It turned out to look a lot realer than it was. The snow was all lake effect as you can see by the powdery stuff flying off the side. I think I also had the camera zoomed in. So it was no worse than standing outside when it was snowing and I wasn't pi**ed but I was glad the picture turned out good.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

It's a GREAT action shot! I thought you would have gotten a face full of snow though....


----------



## Grshppr (Dec 2, 2002)

I have always been a huge dodge fan. Here is a pic of my 78 Power Wagon 3" lift, 33" mudders, and a 440BB. It was my first plow truck and I used it for 2 years. Now it has been upgraded from "plow truck", to "weekend toy"


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Nice truck,from what I can see of it 

Did you manage to drive out of that one ?


----------



## Grshppr (Dec 2, 2002)

It didn't take much, just got a little muddy putting the chain on the tow hook. A quick tug from a land cruiser and I was out. I've been in way deeper holes than that, I just never have a camera!


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

You're lucky no one had a camera when you were getting towed by a ....Toyota!!


----------



## speedracer241 (Oct 13, 2001)

Thats definitely a good "stuck" 
Looks like nice old Dodge.
Mark K


----------



## Swampbeast (Jan 29, 2003)

When I had my old F-250 two door 4X4, I used to get into so much trouble. Only had to be pulled out of the mud 8 times though, so I think I am doing pretty good. Fortuneately, my friend was almost always there to yank me out with his Dodge, or I was there to yank him out. The most spectacular mud crash I ever did, was when I smashed into a mud hole at about 45 MPH, and there was some really soft sticky mud, the front right tire sank past the top of the wheel, and then the front right bumper got caught in the mud (remember, I am doing about 45). The whole back end of the truck flipped up and over, and I ended up upside down in the mud, quickly sinking. If my friend had not been there to attach a tow cable to the front end and flip the entire truck back over, I would probably still be stuck in there, trapped in the mud. It was pretty scary. All I could see out the windshielf and windows was mud. After that I never went muddin' without another truck there with me to help me out if I needed it.


----------



## Grshppr (Dec 2, 2002)

Now that I would love to see a picture of!


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

i'd like to pick up one of these for heavy snow pushing!


----------



## Swampbeast (Jan 29, 2003)

Now THATS a TRUCK! Yeah! What is that thing? The Dodge 6500?! Awesome! Do you know what the specs are?


----------

